# Offset for steel wheels on '05 Altima



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

I live up in that frigid land known as Canada, and have bought myself a set of Michelin Pilot Alpin PA2's in 215/60R16 size.

Now I need to get myself a set of 16x6.5" steel wheels to go with 'em, but I don't know the offset. My car came with 17" alloys, so I have no point of reference on this. And I don't trust the punks at the local auto parts store because I've been screwed over by them before on steel wheels (sold me one with wrong offset for an '01 Venture I used to have, and then gave me a hard time about it because their all-knowing computer still said it was the right one for the van. It surely wasn't, as it obviously stuck out beyond the vehicle fender.. but I digress!).

If someone could let me know the proper offset for a 16x6.5" wheel on an '05 Altima (and I assume other L31 models years), I'd appreciate it.

Thanks!


----------



## Smitty 3.5 (Dec 13, 2004)

The offset on the factory 17's is +45mm. For the steel wheels a 45 offset will be fine, if you want the wheels to be the same distance from outside of the fender as the factory 17's try a slightly lower offset (40-35mm)


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

This calculator is very helpful.

http://toy4two.home.mindspring.com/offset.html


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

Anyone know where to get a set of the 16" OEM bolt-on wheel covers for an Altima?? I've checked with scrappers around Toronto, and they all want CAD$40+ per cover (seems a bit high to me). I could probably bargain the price down a fair bit if I'm buying four, but most of them don't have a full set anyway.

Thanks in advance!


----------

